# Correct Cable Description



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 5.1 receiver and would like to connect the pre-outs to an amplifier. I need to buy some cables and would like to know exactly what to ask for?

* Are they single RCA?
* Can I use coaxial cables?
* Should I get premium cables?

Can someone please tell me exactly what to ask for.

Thanks


Mark


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Without knowing your exact gear, I assume the pre-outs are RCA. Some high end models use XLR (3 pin, usually used for microphones and live performances), but most of the consumer gear out there is RCA.

After that, there are both coax and two-conductor cables used for hookups. I prefer coax cables because the outer conductor/shield can reject noise from nearby power cables.

As for premium -- tough to say without hearing brand names you are considering. I'd avoid the skinny cables that usually come with some gear (also known as throw-aways). However, I would also avoid the ultra-expensive brands, as they are usually more marketing hype and price, rather than performance.

In the States: Blue Jeans Cable is a good source for cables. Even Monoprice has some good offerings as well. Not sure what's available down in Oz.


----------

